# Invitations for this yr..Lilly



## Lilly

I am starting my invitations already, they seem to be forgotten and then I end up with flyer's the easy way out.
Since I too will be having a Dracula/Gypsy type theme I went with coffins.

Here is a few pics
painted cardboard and lined with red shiny material









small roll out scrolls 









sequence pic









3 different covers ..wondering if you like 
the crossover rope,,,,, 
,,,, just plain.......
or the up and down rope better.??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pretty cool.

What do you guests say when they get your invites?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

They all look great! 

My preference is for the plain one without the "ropes".


----------



## ScareShack

Those look really great.


----------



## turtle2778

I agree with you on that one kellie. I too like the no ropes. Lilly i love these. Great idea and they look wonderful. They seem extremely time consuming tho' how long do they take to make one?


----------



## Lilly

FE- they ask If I made them. and then they will definatley be there!!

MW and T y ...I like the plain better too I think.

Turtle - I cut out all the cardboard first, and then glue them all,
then line them and then paint them.when dry added the cross and made the scrolls.
I think about 15 -20 min each if I had to put time on them.


----------



## slightlymad

I like the one with the ropes as well. Implies something trying to get out.


----------



## scareme

Lovely Lilly!


----------



## beelce

Really nice Lilly...your detail is great - the red lining and the little scrolls...I vote for no rope


----------



## skeletonowl

those are great! I'm also going for no rope but I see where you were going


----------



## GothicCandle

those are awesome. I like the ones with no rope best. All of them are cool though, well done!


----------



## Lilly

Thanks guys..
the rope really was to keep them together in case it opened. 
I forgot I had some small skull head beads so my next batch of coffins will have those beads on the scrolls.


----------



## slimy

The beads look great.


What do the scrolls say?


----------



## Bethene

Lilly, they look great! The little beads really add to them, love the little skulls! I like the looks of them without the ropes, but can understand the reasoning behind the robes. Either way, they are awesome, I love them!


----------



## HallowSkeen

I love the skull beads Lilly! The invitations look fantastic! Are you going to mail them or will they be hand delivered?


----------



## Lilly

We will hand deliver these to our victims....I mean friends
here is scroll wording.. nothing fancy


----------



## scareme

Oh Lilly, I want to come.


----------



## GothicCandle

oooo very nice. the skull beads make it even more awesome! and great wording. I wish i could come! lol


----------



## AzKittie74

AWESOME!

you really did a great job, how creative!


----------



## Lilly

*Final 2 pics*

Well thanks again guys
heres the last 2 pics of this set.
I will be making more but won't post any more pics









a suggestion from my friend Yoda..so I posed it up


----------



## trishaanne

Looks like you're way ahead of the game already Llily. I know last year when I made these it took months to finally make all 85 of them, and I used up every gift box in the house that was left from Christmas! I don't blame you for hand delivering these. I mailed them to the haunters and a few others, but hand delivered as many as I could too, since postage was outrageous, as well as having to buy the bubble envelopes to mail them in.

I'm trying to work on mine for this year but can't find the stuff I need. I think I may have to change my plans.

How many of these did you have to make? They look great!


----------



## turtle2778

Oh i love the little hand you added on that last picture, too funny. Okay Lilly there have been enough peeps saying COOL AWESOME that i think you need to make a how to. SO get on it OH and dont forget to include a templet of your cardboard cut out for people like me who may want to steal that idea next year. LOL. You have done a fantastic job. You little scrolls are really good, i really liked the addition of the skull heads too, it made it even spookier.


----------



## Lilly

TY,,,
trish..
yeah I figure I can do most of my inside stuff while its cold out and get them outta the way, besides I can do these at work too..that's a plus.
I have 21 now maybe I will make another 20 -30 those will have a dif lining though.

Turtle >ha yeah that hand was a joke thing but it's cute. If I have time maybe I will make more arms and hands.
little glass beads may look cool too for scroll ends, I just happened to have those beads on hand.
Ok I will try and get a How to (with pics link also) for ya online soon.


----------



## Hellrazor

I dont know if that was just a "suggestion" scroll but I feel I need to point out that Halloween is Friday October 31 this year and you put on the scrolls that your party is on Saturday October 31. 

I hope thats not a typo. 

I love them, the little hand is awesome and I agree, no ropes... I think I may steal this idea too! LOL


----------



## Lilly

you are right Hellazor..it is a typo wrong date haha
our party is on sat nov 1st....
thanks for pointing it out. I fixed the wording now.
I can redo the ones I have...and then I can put the skull heads on all of them.


----------



## Silent Requiem

It is so, incredabley, unbelievabley unfair that none of you live in Georgia, where all invites are through email, no one eats your corpse cake and only half the people dress up!


----------



## Silent Requiem

why can't more freaks be local?
I love the invites. I'd make some if anyone cared. Maybe I'll make some anyway.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet

Until the "How To" is out, check out this site for some pre-made coffins for invites (and other things). They don't look as good as these, but would be great for a quick mailer or for someone that isn't craft inclined. 

http://http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/


----------



## Skeletons in my closet

Sorry about the first link...doubled up the http. Try this:

http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/


----------



## IshWitch

Since my party is Vampire themed as well, I think I may have to "borrow"  your great invite idea! I had thought of using a coffin theme on the invitations, but love the actual little coffins. Time and money will of course be the deciding factor, since we are also planning a wedding for next April (yeah! our daughter finally set a date!). 

You do such awesome work, looking forward to the how-to!
Val


----------



## Lilly

ok guys I am working on the how to should be done very soon

sorry SR but make some anyways even if they for you.
Skeletons in my closet- those are nice a little pricey for cardboard i think though

good i hope anyone that makes these puts thier pics up would like to see if anyone comes up with different ideas...
I have a few but will wait and see.


----------



## Night Owl

I love this idea... might try this myself. Also, I love the Vampire theme, complete with "hair of the dog" Bloody Mary's the next morning!


----------



## Nancj

Loved the coffin, loved the beads, loved the hand.
LOVED IT, LOVED IT, LOVED IT!!


----------



## Lilly

I think Nancj loved it not sure! 
thanks

Night owl ..yeah we do that every yr. then that turns into another small party till late also..what can I say  Go Dracula!!

ok I am working on getting the template ready and then I will post the how to.


----------



## IshWitch

What all do you serve the morning after?
I love Bloody Marys, do you have a special recipe for it?


----------



## Lilly

IshWitch..
leftovers naturally LOL we always have plenty of chili...or..soup (potato cheese) and whatever horror duerves are still there.
no special recipe everyone usually drinks the normal ,
except I use V-8 picante instead of tomato juice and no worst.


----------



## BadTable Manor

I like the "no rope" look. I must say, the fabric lining reallllly makes it look sumptuous and expensive.
Vampires and gypsies. What a brilliant combo. Do I sense a bit of New Orleans/ Anne Rice? Will Louis (Lestat's underrated sidekick) be there? *crossing fingers*


----------



## IshWitch

Lilly said:


> IshWitch..
> leftovers naturally LOL we always have plenty of chili...or..soup (potato cheese) and whatever horror duerves are still there.
> no special recipe everyone usually drinks the normal ,
> except I use V-8 picante instead of tomato juice and no worst.


Sounds yummy. I heard ya on the leftovers! We usually eat meatballs for a week. LOL


----------



## Ghostess

These invites look fabulous Lilly! Then again, everything you do is fabulous!


----------



## Lilly

Thank You very much Ghostess


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Too cute. I absolutely love the little hand popping out of the one coffin. 

Would love to know how to make them (especially the little hand). Did I miss the tutorial?


----------



## Lilly

I guess you did Nyx..
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10396

the hand was just some floor adhesive that was stuck to some parchment paper I had, I rolled up little pieces and made the hand with it


----------

